# mountain lion



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I was talking to one of my brothers coworkers and he was telling me that when you shoot a Mt lion the GNF wants you to call them right away. Kind of bypassing the you have 12 hrs to present the animal to them. They then ask where it was killed where you killed it from, the caliber of the firearm you used. They want to see the firearm and ask if you have the casing. If you do have it they want to see that also.

I did not see anything like that on their website. Is it true or was I getting lied to?

Can a person keep the body if you want to do something with the skeleton?


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

They take the measurements from the lion. You can then do what you want with it, mount or skin. They do want the carcass for testing. I am sure if you want the skeleton, they will give it to you. They gave me my skull. I was not asked for anything on the cartridge. Was asked where it was shot. That is for there research. Things might be a little different now as I shot mine 3 yrs ago.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is what I was kind of thinking. Thanks.

Chuck Norris sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and unparalleled martial arts ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalized, Chuck roundhouse-kicked the devil in the face and took his soul back. The devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think they want you to call right away in case the cat was taken in Zone 1, they really don't want to go over the quota that has been set and when it gets close there is a possibility of exceeding the quota if everyone were to wait the 12 hours.

huntin1


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya, this last one, I called game warden right away after shooting it. He then got word out to bismark and press release was issued.


----------

